# user profiles using /usr/local/bin/popsh shell



## franklin321 (Aug 29, 2012)

Dear Experts,

My server is FreeBSD 6.0 release and its much old and have more than 5000 emails users with /usr/local/bin/popsh shell. My problem is I want to track all active and inactive accounts, which I am not being able to do. Kindly please suggest what can I do to mitigate this issue. 

Note:
I want to list all the active and inactive accounts, how can I perform this issue?

Requesting for help, thanks in advance.
Franklin


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2012)

The "Howto" section is not for asking how to do things. Thread moved.

[thread=3888]Posting in Howtos & FAQs[/thread]



			
				franklin321 said:
			
		

> My server is FreeBSD 6.0 release


FreeBSD 6.0 went End-of-Life at the end of January 2007, more than 5 years ago!


----------

